# Working steam gypsy winch on logging Forney



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello live steamers,

someone may remember my 2"-scale Forney steam locomotive, used on the Bear Creek Lumber & RR.
Some weeks ago, I started to add some logging specific add ons to this locomotive to turn her into a real logging Forney,

At first, I bought a kit for a small vertical steam engine. This kit is from PM Research (Type 5BI) and includes only rough castings, some stock material and screws. My first thought was - Sell it at eBay... But than, the ambition gets me and I started machining the fly wheels. With each part I machined, I got more familliar with this kit and at last the box was empty and the steam engine finally ready to run. You can read more about the kit on my website in a step-by-step log => http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/BCRR/5BI/5BI_e.htm




























This steam engine was mounted to the front pilot of my Forney together with a new steam pipe from the back head manifold and a scratch build displacement lubricator. With two pairs of spur gears (the first one with 2:1 and the second with 4.66:1 gear ratio) the steam engine will drive a winch, similar to a typical steam donkey. I placed a gypsy head to one end of assembly as second winch. This head can be used as haul back or skid line for example.




























The last pictures above are showing a free set up, as the bearings for the main winch shaft aren't complete yet. I hope to get them done within the next days to get the gypsy head ready to run. The main winch will be some more work as there is a lot of mechanical work to do. That's the disadvantage of building fully operational live steam models.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Gerd, 
Nice work. The hard part of that design it seams to me is machining the valve face inside the steam chest. It is not easy to polish inside a small box. 

Are you using the gears to reverse the winch? 
Cheers Dan


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Dan, 

yeah, polishing the steam chest surface isn't easy. I used a new and sharp endmill eng got a very fine surface in that bronze casting. I didn't polish it anyway and it works very well. 

The gears are only for speed reduction and more power. To wind off the cable horses, gravity or haul back lines are used just like on most steam donkeys. 

BTW : The Shay is on hold at the moment in lack of money. 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Gerd, 
Where did you get the figure of Petsson, the guy with the hat? 

jim 
seattle


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By Gerd on 11 Aug 2009 06:29 AM 
The gears are only for speed reduction and more power.
That would be "more torque". Power is torque X speed.

Nice looking setup.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

The gypsy head works !!! 

Good morning. 

I finished the main bearing block yesterday and installed the main drive gear and gypsy head. 
The steam engine has now problem by pulling a vice over the floor in my workshop. This is a big milestone as the test shows that the final winch will have a lot of traction power. 

@Jim #1 : The Petersson figure is a standard toy figure and I bought it in a toy store. 
@Jim #2 : Many thanks for your hind. I added it to my vocabulary. 

Here are two new pics and the latest video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25MX0RQaOMs 



















Bye, Gerd


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd- 

Nice work, liked the video with the vice on your website, and don't worry, your English is better than most over here in America.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd, 
#1 very nice work 
#2 you guys have very strange logs in the old country 
#3 These coke bottle engines would be the perfect engines for a Byers loco. How about that for a next project? see : 

http://www.susan-parker.co.uk/susan...roject.htm 

Regards


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Henner, 

I know these Beyer locos and the steam engine may work very well on a live steam model. 
But actually, I'm building a Shay, so the next time, I'll be busy in locomotive building. 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

the winch has been completed last weekend. The drum was made from some discs and a pipe, all screwed together. I placed brass bearings, so the drum will ride very smooth on the drum shaft. At the engineers end of the shaft, I added a typical clutch lever, also used on many steam donkey designs. The shaft was drilled lengthwise with 3.1mm to hold a 3mm brass rod. A slot was milled through the shaft where a transfer link will rest, hold in place by a brass ring. Pushing the brass rod to the left, the link will press the ring against the drum and the drum itself against the main drive gear. A spring between the gear and the drum will open the clutch again. For the clutch lever, I turned a bell on the lathe and milled a slot wit 90° length and 5mm pitch to the side. This bell rides on the end of the drum shaft and a bolt will result in a very simple clutch drive. Turning the bell/lever 90°, the bell will move 5mm to the left and pushes the brass rod for the clutch mechanism.


























Well, when pulling a load of even lift them, the cable will be under tension. When you relase the clutch, the drum will wind down and load will fall. To prevent this, a simple pawl is used on the drum to keep the cable on tension under load. But the same problem is occured when you have a load to lower and you release the pawl too. For this operation, I added a simple band brake, wokring on the left drum disc. One end is mounted on the pilot while the free end is connected by a link to a small shaft in front of the pilot. A brake lever at the engineers place completes the brake system.


















Now the winch assembly is complete and I made several test runs in logging operations out in the back yard.
So here is "The Big Logging Show" video => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVgPQraFoSk

At last some photos of the whole backwoods logging Forney.





























Bye, Gerd


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Gerd, 
Very nice. In the 5th photo you can just see the brake band on the disk next to the big gear, I would not have noticed it with out the explanition. 
Cheers Dan


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd, That is EXCELENT!!! Beautiful job on a working winch. I bet you will have a lot of fun with it. I'm looking forward to more of your of your shay.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gerd, 
This is neat! Are you planning on posting a movie of the winch in action?


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi David, 

try this one => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVgPQraFoSk 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

What an incredible video!!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only was it a wonderful video to watch, but I learned some things I did not know about logging. I am very impressed. Well done !


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gerd, 
Thanks for posting. This is a great video! I really need to publish a decent video of donkeys Henner, Eric and I built... 


Edit: I found a low resolution video from 2005. I posted it on Youtube:


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello David,

I remember that video. I found it at Youtube some months ago as I was first planing to build a working donkey steam winch and was on research for some details. I found your 1:20.3 scale donkeys and got some good ideas from that design.

Bye, Gerd


----------

